# SuperGT NISSAN GTR Shakedown.



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Pics are here.

GTR-WORLD.net - SuperGT GT500 Shakedown


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice, arigatou Shin-san. Matsuda, Krumm, and Motoyama sure are lucky!

Aki

(PS emailed you a while ago on the Japan GTROC website, not sure if you remember me)


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

wow thats ugly! The back looks lovely though.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Suzuka (Oct. 30, 2007) - NISSAN GT-R race car for the GT500 class of Japan’s SUPER GT series underwent a shakedown at the renowned Suzuka Circuit from October 29 – 30 supervised by NISMO (Nissan Motorsports International Co., Ltd.). The vehicle is scheduled to debut in the series next year. The 2-day test, conducted under sunny skies, went smoothly with NISMO’s regular drivers, Satoshi Motoyama, Michael Krumm and Tsugio Matsuda, behind the wheel. The test was designed to obtain important data for the race car’s further development. 

Yoshitaka Iijima, NISMO team director for SUPER GT, said: “The test went well without any problems. We obtained positive feedback on the car’s potential from the drivers. We are aware of the NISSAN GT-R popularity and racing heritage. We will make our best effort to win the championship next year.”


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

now THAT'S how they should have styled the car, especially the front!!! The rear is a bit over the top - the stock rear is sufficient, maybe a bit of fender flare added. All that in black - that car is bad ass!

Note the exhaust exits!!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

they are farking good with the widebody its dam dam nice


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

Shin said:


> Pics are here.
> 
> GTR-WORLD.net - SuperGT GT500 Shakedown


one word - phwwwaaaaaaa :bowdown1:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice :bowdown1:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW!!! astonishing! but the front end remember me to Z33


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Mmmmm i love those little red "O"s in the nismo logo ...they mean...progress


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Splumpf


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

SICK!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

OMFG!! :bowdown1: (is it just me or has no one else got any work done since the 24th, to busy checking on here lol)


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

...shhhhhhhhhhhhhhht!!!! don't let the boss read this  F5,F5,F5....

That car looks mean! I would love to hear the engine.
I wonder if they use the same GTR V6 or an "upgraded" version with maybe 4 liter displacement...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks hot!!

Wonder if they run the 3.8 or the 3.2??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That looks overkill, on a positive matter . . . now bring that piece of kit on the market , so that I can hunt down the streets . .:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

stunning pics ! that's special

here's to the GTR dominating era again and claiming back title from the NSX.

imagine they'll stick with VK45DE V8 ? but 3.8 V6 would be good to see

would be great to see that and other GT500 cars up against FIA GT cars one day.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

This can an either dominate the field or flop massively.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Anybody wants a wallpaper? :clap:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> Anybody wants a wallpaper? :clap:


What about the other 3 please :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Larger pics

Autoblog


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Is the SuperGT styling any kind of insight into what we might expect from Nismo for the car? Obviously the flared arches won't ever make an appearance but the bonnet might?

Thoughts?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Chuck_H said:


> Larger pics
> 
> Autoblog


Thanx :wavey:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

mmmmm look at all the dry carbon, yummy!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Shin,

I presume it will be rear wheel drive only?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Look forward to seeing that racing


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Sweet. Looking forward for introducing in Super GT


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Ok now where are those "I don't like the look of the new GTR" people now eh?...

If that's not something of a hint of what you can do with the car then I dunno what is!!

Sev


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

Super GT cars are nothing like road cars


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

CJGTR said:


> Super GT cars are nothing like road cars


really? i thought they just stuck body kits on them..

that looks very nice and mean, could possibly look better later on like the '02 GT500 vs. the '99 GT500 GTR's.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

CJGTR said:


> Super GT cars are nothing like road cars


Remember seeing the HKS GT500 Mercedes, when we filmed it for a DVD in 2003...
The only thing left of it that was original was a bit of the floorpan and part of the roof. The rest was dry carbon, alloy, etc. The N/A engine had nothing at all to do with Mercedes' original lump either. Was a work of art - Would love to see an R35 GT-R Super GT car... Maybe at the Nismo Festival later this year... 

Miguel


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Big Sev said:


> Ok now where are those "I don't like the look of the new GTR" people now eh?...
> 
> If that's not something of a hint of what you can do with the car then I dunno what is!!
> 
> Sev


right here and eating my words

that looks brutal


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

any chances of nissan bringing the GTR back to le mans in the future?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is absolutly gorgeous, there is so much going on with that front end it is amazing


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

High-res images

http://press.nissan-global.com/COMMON/IMAG...025/HIGH/01.jpg
http://press.nissan-global.com/COMMON/IMAG...025/HIGH/02.jpg
http://press.nissan-global.com/COMMON/IMAG...025/HIGH/03.jpg
http://press.nissan-global.com/COMMON/IMAG...025/HIGH/04.jpg
http://press.nissan-global.com/COMMON/IMAG...025/HIGH/05.jpg


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Chuck, I do believe I now have a new Desktop Wallpaper


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

digitalboy40 said:


> any chances of nissan bringing the GTR back to le mans in the future?


Not sure but I do know there are plans for it to compete at the 2008 24 Hour Nurburgring Race. Nothing concrete yet but it is under consideration.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Chuck_H said:


> High-res images


Thanx mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

that is f*cking fast....


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

hope fully we will see it here for the 24 endurance race here in malaysia next year.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Will all the GT500 teams get 1 next year or will it be phased in?


----------

